# Will going to therapy cause me to lose my job?



## MrWise (Mar 5, 2009)

I work for the city and I don't want to lose my job, I also want to join the police or fbi in a few years and I know they will check every little detail about my mental health...and since SAD is a mental disease I fear it might ruin my future career goals if they see that I take medication or went to a psychologist. Even if I take a drug test I will have to explain what drugs I am taking and why, and that might also get me fired or not get me hired later on right?


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

perhaps someone could ask the police for you, maybe their policy is on the net?


----------



## Broken Doll (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't think going to a psychologist will cause you to loose you job, plenty of people do it. Taking mental health medication I don't know. But, if possible, do as arth67 said and ask someone in the police.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MrWise said:


> I work for the city and I don't want to lose my job, I also want to join the police or fbi in a few years and I know they will check every little detail about my mental health...and since SAD is a mental disease I fear it might ruin my future career goals if they see that I take medication or went to a psychologist. Even if I take a drug test I will have to explain what drugs I am taking and why, and that might also get me fired or not get me hired later on right?


The drug test targets illegal drugs, not prescription drugs. If you have a prescription for them, then it would not be a problem. Second, you cannot be fired as it would be a form a discrimination and the company can be held liable.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know if it would affect your current job. But I do know it will definitely be a problem for any type of law enforcement, federal agencies or military. I beleive it's even a nono for paramedics.

My history of therapy and medication single handedly disqualified me from the military. FBI standards are even higher than the military. You may be able to squeeze into local law enforcement, but even there, it's very looked down on.

I'm not saying don't use medication or therapy. I think your own mental well being comes first. But be aware of the consequences. Because these places, usually don't take exceptions or care about your situation.


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

Keep in mind if you avoid all this help in thinking that it will aid you, you might run into a evaluation later on down the road that will pick up on something.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

When I was applying with the Foreign Service, they specifically asked about meds and therapy. 

If they were doing it, I am sure the FBI is much more stringent. Although there are so many people these days taking prozac and ritalin, they might've relaxed their standards.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If you've ever done anything illegal or questionable in your life, I would think that would immediately kill your chances for working for the FBI. Even if you don't think anyone knows about it, the government is, well, the government and the FBI was J Edgar Hoover's baby.

Thinking you're going to hide anything from those people is ludicrous. A random police department may not be as stringent but I don't imagine the doors for FBI people are wide open.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> If you've ever done anything illegal or questionable in your life, I would think that would immediately kill your chances for working for the FBI. Even if you don't think anyone knows about it, the government is, well, the government and the FBI was J Edgar Hoover's baby.


The MI5 website states that past illegal drug use and a criminal record isn't a problem, these top secret agencies aren't necessarily bothered about petty crimes like typical law enforcement agencies are.


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Of course on the other hand you might struggle because of the SA. In theory by disclosing it everything should be OK with disability law, but in practice... I am getting advice from a mental health employment adviser e.g. I email her advice but I'm still not happy disclosing it. I keep being encouraged as my employer could support me e.g. with time off for appointments if they know about it. I have a PhD and I am working in much lower level jobs. It's a catch 22 as I can't get a job, but they might doubt my ability to do a high level job if I disclose, or disclose in the wrong way. I can't say specifically about these careers. People have advised me not to disclose on an application form but to say something into the interview coupling it to something positive e.g. about how I have been determined to overcome it and tried various things involving people. The adviser has offered to practice this and/or work on something written I could leave at the end of the interview. They probably don't want a confession but a few choice details maybe. You could do with someone who works there who might know-but probably why you are posting here.


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

MrWise said:


> I work for the city and I don't want to lose my job, I also want to join the police or fbi in a few years and I know they will check every little detail about my mental health...and since SAD is a mental disease I fear it might ruin my future career goals if they see that I take medication or went to a psychologist. Even if I take a drug test I will have to explain what drugs I am taking and why, and that might also get me fired or not get me hired later on right?


Reading again you would have the city work if the police work didn't work out and you might stand more of a chance if you have demonstrated you can do the job already and your employer probably hasn't noticed anything.


----------

